# Dressage /showjump trainers in Exeter



## Flicker51 (5 October 2013)

Hi all
does anyone have any good recommendations for the above - I have a young, 5 year old, green
 warm blood who is showing lovely paces and talent for dressage but has yet to do any jumping. Ideally I would like him to event so wish to start him correctly with jumping . Does anyone know of any sympathetic trainers in the Exeter area ? he was backed late and has not jumped at all so far >>> pm me if you prefer ! Thanks


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (11 October 2013)

Sorry, just picked this up.

I had some good lessons with Holly Forty over at Killerton a few years back............ worth a try mebbe?


----------



## Flicker51 (23 October 2013)

Thanks for that advice - is she available online do you know ?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 October 2013)

Sorry, have just seen your post!!! Um, TBH I don't know whether she's on-line, but she's got a yard out at Killerton, very near the Killerton House Estate, just up the road from the big equestrian centre (Oh gosh, wish I could remember the name of it, someone on here will know!!!!). 

I used to have her phone no, am pretty sure I don't have it anymore but will have a look-see around.

Or else, you could try Sarah Mawdsley? She's more East Devon though. 

But other people may have some other recommendations??? So bumping this up for you!


----------



## EmmyMD (11 November 2013)

I used to have lessons with a lady called Debbie Watson when i was down that way. Maybe not everyones cup of tea, but i thought she was fantastic, patient and did wonders for my confidence.


----------



## DunDally (13 November 2013)

Silva Bedding for dressage, she is brilliant. 
Jacky Lamacraft - fantastic trainer for all three disciplines.


----------



## k89 (22 November 2013)

I had lessons with Matthew Hall. Brilliant, really good with starting young horses and a great confidence giver!


----------

